# I Have a Confession to Make



## Andrew Kaufman (Jun 16, 2010)

Okay. I'm probably the only person in this community who_ hasn't _ordered the new K3. The reason for this is simple: my K2 still works great. I love it. So tell me, people, am I missing out on anything? What about the new version is better than the last? Should I reconsider? Is anyone else still a K3 holdout? 

Drew


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

Andrew Kaufman said:


> Okay. I'm probably the only person in this community who_ hasn't _ordered the new K3. The reason for this is simple: my K2 still works great. I love it. So tell me, people, am I missing out on anything? What about the new version is better than the last? Should I reconsider? Is anyone else still a K3 holdout?
> 
> Drew


Picture is worth a thousand words...


----------



## sully5live (Jun 9, 2010)

No Andrew, you are not alone. I only got my Kindle 2i in May so was a bit surprised (not to say sick to the stomach) when K3 was announced. A lot of people are upgrading to 3s and passing 2s on to family and friends, some are making the giant leap from 1 to 3. I'm happy with my K2 with DecalGirl skin and Oberon cover . Sure, the contrast is better on K3 but with the font hack on K2 I have absolutely no trouble reading in any lighting situation. Yes, the K3 is smaller but I only see that as problematic - where to put big clumsy thumbs and fingers? K3 is lighter - this is the most ironic thing of all as a very large proportion of users buy heavy, quality leather covers (like my Oberon). Plus, the on/off slider and earphone output are on the _bottom _of the K3...

The K3 is very competitively priced and I'm sure will totally outsell the competition but I think I actually prefer my K2 - certainly could not justify buying the new one.


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

Andrew Kaufman said:


> Okay. I'm probably the only person in this community who_ hasn't _ordered the new K3. The reason for this is simple: my K2 still works great. I love it. So tell me, people, am I missing out on anything? What about the new version is better than the last? Should I reconsider? Is anyone else still a K3 holdout?
> 
> Drew


Holdout #3 here. My reason is the same: My K2 is great. I know that the K3 offers more contrast but I don't need that. And I know the K3 is smaller and lighter but that doesn't tempt me either because I like the feel of my K2. In fact, I like it so much that I bought a second K2 for backup. I'll use the first one until it dies, and then I'll switch to the second one. When the second one dies _that_ is when I'll upgrade.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Well, it _COULD_ be that Andrew, Sully, and Libby are out-of-touch LOSERS!!!!  But more likely, they are just blessed with good common sense and sales resistance.  At least compared to me, who replaced my ten month-old K2us.


I easily sold my K2 for enough to cover about 75% of the cost of my wifi K3.  I think the advantages of the K3 are significant enough that it's worth $40 to upgrade.  If I had to have 3G, the cost would be a bit higher and the choice might be a bit tougher.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I got a K1.  Was a holdout on the K2.  Went for the K3.  It came yesterday.


----------



## Morpheus Phreak (May 6, 2009)

That pic almost makes me not want one. I like the contrast on my K2. 

The contrast shown there seems a bit too much...the K2 seems more like real paper for contrast to me.


----------



## angel_b (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm also a hold-out.

I had severe K3 fever when I first saw it on the Amazon site, but cooled my heels when I thought about the mass production that had to be going on to fulfill the initial demand.

I understand that Amazon replaces faulty Kindles but, living in Australia, this would be a huge hassle.

Now that I'm hearing of all the freezes, reboots and other fault issues, I'm glad I'm not an early adopter.

My K2 has been absolutely perfectly behaved for the almost 12 months I've had it. I'll wait until Amazon has got its act together and can provide a solid and dependable K3.

Edited to add: And I agree with Morpheus - not sure I really like the severe contrast.


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Well, it _COULD_ be that Andrew, Sully, and Libby are out-of-touch LOSERS!!!! But more likely, they are just blessed with good common sense and sales resistance.


Maybe so. But stand by. I predict a stunning lack of common sense when all the snazzy new covers start showing up and I develop an acute case of accessory envy.


----------



## SamuraiXSendai (Jul 12, 2010)

I bought a K3 for my beter half, but kudos to those who are satisfied with their current models. I feel exactly that way about my DXG.


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

My hubby surprised me with my K2i in early July after the price drop, and even if I had wanted to upgrade there is no way I could turn around 2 months later and get a K3 without hurting his feelings.  Luckily, I'm still in love with "Kiki" so I'm not tempted but I am happy that when I buy my mom a kindle for Christmas it will be the new K3 with better contrast so that it is easier for her to read.


----------



## Amiedoll (Jun 29, 2010)

I haven't upgraded either   I got my k2i for Christmas, its still working beautifully and I still love it. I got a new cover and a skin for my birthday in July as well, so that makes it even harder to convince myself that I should upgrade. 

The new features are lovely and that new contrast makes me green with envy lol, but I think I will probably end up waiting until my current Kindle dies or k4 comes out to upgrade.


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

I should have made a note on the picture, that is the new sans serif font which is the darker font and the one I like.   The regular font is a little lighter, I will try and take a picture of that one for comparison.

Chuck


----------



## splashes99 (Aug 11, 2010)

Amiedoll said:


> I haven't upgraded either  I got my k2i for Christmas, its still working beautifully and I still love it. I got a new cover and a skin for my birthday in July as well, so that makes it even harder to convince myself that I should upgrade.
> 
> The new features are lovely and that new contrast makes me green with envy lol, but I think I will probably end up waiting until my current Kindle dies or k4 comes out to upgrade.


Same here...I would really like better contrast, but with my working perfectly K2i, I have a gorgeous Oberon cover, custom screensavers, and a bigger platform to display my Decalgirl skin.

I would be more enticed by the K3 if it were actually....larger. I don't want it smaller than the K2. yes, i know the screen is still the same size, but I want something I can hold onto!


----------



## Shetlander (Mar 10, 2009)

If you don't want a K3, you don't want one. Not a big deal. I've never been interested in the DX and am not especially into gadgets. I just like what I like and apparently I *really* like small Kindles since I've had to have the K1, K2 and now the K3. And I've been beyond happy with each one of them. Maybe one of these days I won't need the latest, greatest Kindle but til then, I'm having fun. You're saving money not being so susceptible. We both win!


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

I am another person who hasn't upgraded.  I have a K2US and the display is actually very crisp.  I don't travel internationally often, so that's not really an issue for me.  The one I have is a refurb unit and I was very surprised to see how good the contrast was when I received it.  I also have a Noreve case (which I love!), skin and screensavers.  When I thought of getting the new K3, I knew that I would definitely want the 3G and another Noreve, which brings the price up considerably.  With that, I'm not sure I can justify it.  I will say that I read these boards daily and have been VERY tempted, but the practical side of me is taking over.
On the other hand, I have a birthday coming up in October.  Who knows what that will bring?!?!


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

Andrew Kaufman said:


> Okay. I'm probably the only person in this community who_ hasn't _ordered the new K3. The reason for this is simple: my K2 still works great. I love it. So tell me, people, am I missing out on anything? What about the new version is better than the last? Should I reconsider? Is anyone else still a K3 holdout?
> 
> Drew


not at all..I upgraded to a K2 from a K1 a few months back and have no issues with it other than sunfade that was taken care of by a replacement unit. From what Im reading on here and elsewhere it sounds like K3 is having some issues of its own (rebooting, lockups)


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Sort of....I got the DXG a month or two ago.  My K1 is still fine to travel with.  I like the contrast, but not enough.  When it drops to $100, I'll get it.  So I didn't upgrade to the K3, but I have the DXG.  So I'm a halfway sort of upgraded person  !


----------



## Crystalmes (Jan 28, 2010)

I am trying to hold out, all though pictures like that make it even harder, I got a K2i from my boyfriend last October and I can't justify getting a new one, all though his 10 yr old daughter really likes my k2.... so maybe we could gift it to her... LOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I am not hurry to upgrade. I love my K2 and have invested in a cover and skin I really love. I also have the font hack and am happy with how my kindle reads right now. I have also read the K3 is not easy to use for people with arthritis and this is becoming an issue for me. So I would like to see one in person first...if I can.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Another holdout here! My K2 was a gift for Christmas. I have several covers that I really like, and really like the skin on it. I also got brave enough this summer to try the screensaver hack (after the update). The contrast is just great for me (never used the font hack), and see no reason to upgrade yet. Perhaps in the future, or if my K2 ever dies, but for now, it's perfect for me. I also don't want to spend the $$ on new covers and/or skins for it, if I were to upgrade.


----------



## Dooterbug (Dec 17, 2008)

I didn't hold out, but for those of you who did, here's another good reason to hold onto your K2. The switch from K2 on Sprint to K3 on AT&T. I never, ever had a problem getting a signal with my K2. I've tested my K3, and I can only get a signal in about 1/2 the places I've tried. Luckily I'm able to pick up the wireless networks in those places. Other than that, I'm glad I make the switch. The contrast improvement is well worth the minor AT&T irritation.


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

I'm holding out as well!! I have pre-ordered the K3 twice and then cancelled both orders the day after. I still love my K2i, I bought it this past January so it's not that old. I love my Decalgirl skin and my JAVOedge croc leather cover. Although the K2 is soooo cute...I love the sharper contrast and the smaller size, the rest of the features just don't warrant an upgrade for me right now. I'm hoping that the price comes down (at least for the Wi-Fi) sometime in November/December. If so, I'll buy one then.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

CAR said:


> Picture is worth a thousand words...


Shot, I was doing okay holding out until I viewed the wonderful contrast. I'm not going to go one-klick and get my place in line, but I might consider upgrading after the holidays. 
deb


----------



## me3boyz (Jan 10, 2010)

I just got my K2i for Christmas, so it's not even a year old. That said, my 14yo son is an avid reader & thought about giving him my K2i. However, he's starting high school and he may not have as much time to read as he did before. So I'm going to hold out until after Christmas this year. If he's reading as much as he was before, then I'll give in & get the K3 for myself & give him my K2i. If only to make it easier than having to take him to the bookstore as often!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Well, it _COULD_ be that Andrew, Sully, and Libby are out-of-touch LOSERS!!!! But more likely, they are just blessed with good common sense and sales resistance. At least compared to me, who replaced my ten month-old K2us.
> 
> I easily sold my K2 for enough to cover about 75% of the cost of my wifi K3. I think the advantages of the K3 are significant enough that it's worth $40 to upgrade. If I had to have 3G, the cost would be a bit higher and the choice might be a bit tougher.


You'd best not be calling non-K3 buyers losers, because I will be coming after you. I have a DX, perfectly functional and I like the bigger size, so I see no need for a K3.

Oh, and someday, you are going to have to learn how to underline in your posts.


----------



## matilda314 (May 20, 2010)

I too am content with my K2.  I've never had an issue with it and have no complaints with seeing it, eye fatigue etc.  I just didn't see enough changes/upgrades to warrant spending money for the K3.


----------



## amafan (Aug 11, 2010)

Sandpiper said:


> I got a K1. Was a holdout on the K2. Went for the K3. It came yesterday.


Me too, except mine came Friday. I'm almost overwhelmed by how much better and easier it is to use and read than my K! (which will find its next home with my daughter.)


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm very happy with my K2.  Sure the improved contrast on the K3 is nice, but I don't have any trouble reading my K2.  So that alone really isn't a big temptation.  I might give it more thought in six months or so, when my K2 is approaching its second "birthday".


----------



## Marine Mom (Mar 19, 2009)

CAR: Is your screen really that WHITE?? Or did you have a particularly bright light shining on it?
Mine is definitely grayish with almost a green cast in some lights.


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

I bought the K3 after using my K1 for the past two years (and am still pleased with it) because of the WiFi capability, as well as the ability to create collections.  I know collections came about with the K2 but that wasn't enough of a pull to entice me to order it.  WiFi was.  Were it not for these improvements, I'd probably still be happily reading on my K1. I will admit, however, that I was blown away by the improved contrast on the screen, as compared to the K1.

Marine Mom - my K3's screen has a slight greenish/greyish tinge but it's MUCH lighter and brighter than that of my K1.  It's not easy to judge the accuracy of photos online, especially without knowing what type of lighting and if flash was used.

Melissa


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

CAR said:


> Picture is worth a thousand words...


That looks great!! I'm holding out till December to get mine. I still have my K1.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

No Andrew, you are not the only hold out.. While I did buy a K3 for my son, who broke his K1 a week before the K3 announcement, I am sticking with my less than 4 month old K2. Do I know what I am missing, yes, do I want a K3, yes.. but. 
My K2 does what I want it to, and that's all I need right now.


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

Marine Mom said:


> CAR: Is your screen really that WHITE?? Or did you have a particularly bright light shining on it?
> Mine is definitely grayish with almost a green cast in some lights.


The picture was taken under a verilux sunlight spectrum lamp, the lamp was towards the right side, if you look at the picture it is brighter on the right side. So the actual background contrast is closer to the left side. When I get home tonight I will take pictures with the Regular and condensed fonts so they can be compared with this one.

Chuck


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Count me in as a hold-out!   I ordered several to replace my children's K1's and my K2, but then I got a feeling that I should wait, read the reviews, make sure they weren't buggy, etc. After reading the reviews, I'm glad I waited, and I'm glad I'm still intending to upgrade because it sounds like they'll be great... once the bugs fly away.


----------



## MoyJoy (Aug 24, 2010)

My decision to hold out was basically down to size and weight.  Loving the new smaller and lighter K3.


----------



## Shetlander (Mar 10, 2009)

BookishMom said:


> Count me in as a hold-out!  I ordered several to replace my children's K1's and my K2, but then I got a feeling that I should wait, read the reviews, make sure they weren't buggy, etc. After reading the reviews, I'm glad I waited, and I'm glad I'm still intending to upgrade because it sounds like they'll be great... once the bugs fly away.


What reviews? I thought the reviews were mainly very positive about the K3? You mean the reports from people who have experienced problems? Are you saying that is rampant among the K3's? I'm not telling you (or anyone) to buy a K3 now (or ever, really). Just that there are lots of people with perfectly functioning K3's. Just like there were lots of us with perfectly functioning K1's and K2's when they were first released.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's a thread with a poll: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,34383.0.html

164 people have taken it. (as of right now)

Only one says they hate it and will send it back.

127 love it and had no problems.

Another 35 had minor problems but still either like it or love it.

1 more is still undecided.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

sully5live said:


> No Andrew, you are not alone. I only got my Kindle 2i in May so was a bit surprised (not to say sick to the stomach) when K3 was announced. A lot of people are upgrading to 3s and passing 2s on to family and friends, some are making the giant leap from 1 to 3. I'm happy with my K2 with DecalGirl skin and Oberon cover . Sure, the contrast is better on K3 but with the font hack on K2 I have absolutely no trouble reading in any lighting situation. Yes, the K3 is smaller but I only see that as problematic - where to put big clumsy thumbs and fingers? K3 is lighter - this is the most ironic thing of all as a very large proportion of users buy heavy, quality leather covers (like my Oberon). Plus, the on/off slider and earphone output are on the _bottom _of the K3...
> 
> The K3 is very competitively priced and I'm sure will totally outsell the competition but I think I actually prefer my K2 - certainly could not justify buying the new one.


Same here. I bought my K2 in April.


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

Here the pictures of the different font styles, hope this helps 

First is the Sans Serif, Font size 4, small line spacing








Next is the Regular, Font size 4, small line spacing








Lastly is the Condensed, Font Size 4, small line spacing


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

I am just wondering if the screens to the K2i and the K3 are interchangeable.  

If sooooo, then when I am out of warranty and the K3 replacement screens become available:

Forceps, forceps.  Sponge, sponge.  Three O silk.  Here doctor. . . . . .

The K2i3b!

happy to all,
Scott


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Andrew Kaufman said:


> is anyone else still a K3 holdout?
> 
> Drew


Me! I got my K2 in May. I spent almost $300 for it and spent another $100 or more on accessories. I can't bring myself to buy a K3 when I've spent so much on what I already have. My K2 is still like new and I'd never get what I'd want for it by putting it up for sale especially since the K3 is now so much cheaper than what I paid for my K2 back in May.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Shetlander said:


> What reviews? I thought the reviews were mainly very positive about the K3? You mean the reports from people who have experienced problems? Are you saying that is rampant among the K3's? I'm not telling you (or anyone) to buy a K3 now (or ever, really). Just that there are lots of people with perfectly functioning K3's. Just like there were lots of us with perfectly functioning K1's and K2's when they were first released.


Most reviews are great, and that's why I said I plan on upgrading my 3 Kindles to K3s. But quite a few user reviews (not just here, and I never even hinted at the word "rampant") have reported several issues that'll hopefully be fixed via a software update. I'm waiting until it's all worked out. This is not a criticism of our beloved Kindles, just my own preference. I'd rather wait. I'm not telling you (or anyone) to wait. Just that there are more than a few reports (not rampant, of course) of not-quite-so-perfectly-functioning K3's. My children and I have decided to make do with our perfectly functioning, non-buggy K1s and K2 for now and upgrade after the mad rush is over, and after the bugs are, well, debugged.  Your mileage may vary. And I'm perfectly okay with that!


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

BookishMom said:


> Most reviews are great, and that's why I said I plan on upgrading my 3 Kindles to K3s. But quite a few user reviews (not just here, and I never even hinted at the word "rampant") have reported several issues that'll hopefully be fixed via a software update. I'm waiting until it's all worked out. This is not a criticism of our beloved Kindles, just my own preference. I'd rather wait. I'm not telling you (or anyone) to wait. Just that there are more than a few reports (not rampant, of course) of not-quite-so-perfectly-functioning K3's. My children and I have decided to make do with our perfectly functioning, non-buggy K1s and K2 for now and upgrade after the mad rush is over, and after the bugs are, well, debugged.  Your mileage may vary. And I'm perfectly okay with that!


I totally understand what you're saying. There are other eReader forums besides this one that are posting problematic issues with their new K3's. I knew this would happen but it's to be expected with new devices. They'll get it all sorted out eventually.


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

Holdout K2i here.  I only got it in january, it still looks new and works great.  I still have my first mp3 player in working condition and daily use, and my palm pda has been all but replaced in function by smartphone stuff, but do I have a smartphone? No.  Still using my palm.  I barely know where my very basic cellphone is from one day to the next.  

And I don't feel like I'm missing out on screen clarity.  My k2 is readable, even in dim light.  My eyes aren't bothering me at all.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm a hold out too. I love gadgets and think that I would enjoy the the new Kindle, but I have had my Kindle US since it was first released and have loved it all that time. Even though I know that I would enjoy the new features of the KIndle 3, I can't justify spending money that I don't have to replace something that I am already so happy with.
(I have the same inner conflict regarding the new ipod Touch with retina display and front facing camera. My ipod touch that I have right now works great, so I'm passing on the new touch just like I'm passing on the Kindle 3.) Maybe  I'll have some money drop into my lap and 'll change my mind, but I doubt it for now.


----------



## Andrew Kaufman (Jun 16, 2010)

I think part of the problem for me is that I bought my K2 when they were around $300 (So much for impulse-control-- I didn't want to wait!) so I kind of feel like I want to run it into the ground until is won't go any further. Also, I'm hearing a lot now about glitches, how it's freezing up, so maybe waiting might be a good thing?


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Andrew Kaufman said:


> Also, I'm hearing a lot now about glitches, how it's freezing up, so maybe waiting might be a good thing?


Scroll up a little to read my post - that's why I'm waiting to upgrade our Kindles. Well, that and because I'm okay with waiting until after the mad rush is over. Much less angsty for me. (Trying to overcome my impulse issues <grin>).


----------



## Julia (Jul 30, 2010)

If I had a K2 that I couldn't have sent back within the 30 day window for the K3, I would not have bought the K3. Yes, the K3 has way better contrast and web browser but K2 was nice too and got the job done ebook wise. If I had a K2 and had the money to blow on another ereader, I still wouldn't buy the K3, I'd buy a Nook so I could read Epub from the library.


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

CAR said:


> Picture is worth a thousand words...


I want I want....


----------



## Evenshade (Aug 12, 2009)

I loved my K2 and even though the K3 is terrific, I could have survived without it. Saying that, I did give the K2 to my sister in law. What I REALLY miss is my Tree of Life Oberon cover.  I'm looking forward to the new K3 covers this month.


----------



## DachsieGirl (Jun 30, 2010)

I too am a holdout--though the great contrast in the picture really gives me the wanties!  A few reasons I am waiting: (1) Even though the better contrast and the Wifi options are great, to me they're not enough to justify an upgrade for me, especially since (2) I just got the K2 in July--yes, I could've returned it but I'd already invested in a skin & cover, plus my husband bought it for me as a surprise and like one of the other posters, I didn't want to hurt his feelings by returning such a great gift, and (3) I would rather put my money towards a Nook--which can read library books (why, Amazon, why won't you give in on this one?) or one of the new iPod touches, which offers brand new features rather than just improving on old ones.  Oh, and (4) I have some expensive vet bills coming up, so I just don't have the disposable income for more than one new toy, and even then, I'll probably have to wait until Christmas.

Those are my reasons--but I am happy for all of you who are enjoying the K3.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Andrew Kaufman said:


> Okay. I'm probably the only person in this community who_ hasn't _ordered the new K3. The reason for this is simple: my K2 still works great. I love it. So tell me, people, am I missing out on anything? What about the new version is better than the last? Should I reconsider? Is anyone else still a K3 holdout?
> 
> Drew


I'm sticking with my K2 as well. I got it with the $109.99 refurb deal in July with full knowledge that a K3 with the new screen would probably be announced soon. Didn't care enough about that to spend the extra money over the $110 deal--though the $139 wifi only was still tempting.

Later finding out that the buttons press outward again on the K3 made me glad I held off, as I was glad to be rid of my K1 as I always bumped those damn buttons accidentally! Though I'm sure it's less of an issue on the K3 since the buttons are at least much smaller. But in any case I love the inward pressing buttons on my K2 as I've never accidentally pressed one picking it up or setting it down etc. yet.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

I am getting a K3. What can I say? I like gadgets and for the first time in my life, I have  some spare money since I am a single parent whose kids have finally moved out!

{My Kindle 2 is going to a soldier who has just got back from Iraq. }

Patrisha


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Ok, weighing in here.  I have both k2 and K3.  I love the screen on the k3.  If I could have that on the K2 that would be perfect.  I think I prefer the solidity of the k2.  It just fits me better.  Sigh.


----------



## M-in-Tx (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm not interested in the K3 at all.  I have a two month old DX that I LOVE.


----------



## Brodys Mom (Nov 8, 2009)

Morpheus Phreak said:


> That pic almost makes me not want one. I like the contrast on my K2.
> 
> The contrast shown there seems a bit too much...the K2 seems more like real paper for contrast to me.


Me too!! I'd like to have the option for adjustable contrast in a future Kindle. That starkness of the K3 screen would hurt my eyes after a while. I love my K2i.


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

Brodys Mom said:


> Me too!! I'd like to have the option for adjustable contrast in a future Kindle. That starkness of the K3 screen would hurt my eyes after a while. I love my K2i.


I love my Kindle 2 and Kindle 3  As a matter of fact my wife has started reading a lot more since I gave her the Kindle 2 

As far as the pictures go, I just posted them so folks could get a feel for what the Kindle 3 screen looks like. Have to remember you are looking at a picture of a Kindle screen displayed on a LCD screen. The Kindle 3 screen is just as easy on the eyes as a Kindle 2 screen. I know myself that the Kindle 2 screen on my Kindle, was too light for me without font hacks. That is not the case at all for the Kindle 3.

All Kindles are great in my opinion 

Chuck


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

Indy said:


> Holdout K2i here. I only got it in january, it still looks new and works great. I still have my first mp3 player in working condition and daily use, and my palm pda has been all but replaced in function by smartphone stuff, but do I have a smartphone? No. Still using my palm. I barely know where my very basic cellphone is from one day to the next.
> And I don't feel like I'm missing out on screen clarity. My k2 is readable, even in dim light. My eyes aren't bothering me at all.


I agree. I would like to get a K3 because of the better screen contrast, but it's really not a big deal. I too have had my K2i since January, and it's held up great. I think the main reason why I want a K3 is because of the built in light in the new covers! For myself, IMO, that's not a valid reason to spend $200+ for a K3 and cover. To make my K2i "new" again, two days ago I ordered an Amazon cover in burgundy red and a new skin. And I'll eventually buy a reading light next month. That's a whole lot cheaper for me to do that than to buy a new K3 plus accessories.


----------



## Stormy (May 24, 2010)

I was a holdout. The lighted cover is what got me. I had a booklight for my K2 but I liked that it was always there and charged by the Kindle. I do wish the lighted covers were more then just the amazon ones thought maybe someday. My husband and I are upgrading our Kindles for Christmas and handing down ours to our mothers and my dad is handing his down to DD so he could justify getting a K3. If a K4 comes out anytime soon I might upgrade again but it would probably depend on the features. Honestly though if it wasn't for the lighted cover and the fact that I would like my daughter and mother to be able to have kindles I wouldn't upgrade now because I just got my kindle in May and Hubby in August.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I am still holding out. and still jealous of my son who has the K3.


----------



## Jeansaint (May 29, 2009)

I just received my K3 about 2 weeks ago and passed my K2 on to my brother. I can honestly say that as much as I loved my K2, I could never go back to it. The K3 has incredible contrast and the battery life is amazing. I haven't even lost 1/2 my battery charge after 2 weeks with wireless on and I used to have to charge my k2 every few weeks with it on before. I am so happy I upgraded and I love the new smaller, thinner design of the  K3. 
If anyone is thinking of upgrading, it is worth it as far as how much the K3 is an improvement over the K2 in my opinion.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I picked up my K2 last night to give it to my son, it is in an orange Noreve.  I still really like the K2.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

I got my K2i in April and a Noreve cover for Mother's Day.  I am holding out to upgrade with the K4 

We are getting my Mom a new K3 for her Christmas Present as she lusts after my K2i.  If she really prefers the K2 over her K3, well, I guess I would have to do an even trade with her.  (she is getting a lighted cover with the K3).


----------



## Sassafrazzled (Mar 14, 2010)

If I had someone to gift my k2i to I would probably upgrade. But unless something happens to it I'm not going to upgrade for a while. My husband has a k3 and though I have a little gadget envy, it isn't too bad.


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

My son just told me he's getting me a K3 for Christmas! I gave him a K2 last year, and he loves it so much that he got himself a K3, thinking it would be good to have a back-up. Turns out that the difference was so extreme that he decided dear old mom needed the new one, too. Now to decide on which Oberon to get...


----------



## ajhunter (Aug 23, 2010)

I bought a used K1 last year when I moved and realized I'd be living out of a hotel for awhile.  After reading several books, I decided I wanted to upgrade to a K2 this past summer.  A few days after my K2 arrived, the K3 was announced.  I decided not to upgrade because at the time the additional features didn't seem worth shipping my K2 back and waiting for the K3.

I'm still very pleased with my K2 and don't regret my decision at all.  My only issue is that I joined KB shortly after getting my K2 and ever since, the majority of the talk has been about the K3.

Oh well, I still love the book discussions!


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

I am definitely in the minority it seems, because I still use my K1.........it does what I need it to do, I love my cover & custom mytego skin.  I am sure the K3's contrast is much better than mine, but I can't miss what I don't know about.


----------



## Miss Moneypenny (Aug 7, 2010)

I love my K2i. I actually bought a K3 at Target one night and returned it because I preferred the K2i. The knob is easier to operate than the little square pad and the buttons feel nicer on the K2.  I will probably break down and get the DX at some point... but I no longer lust for the K3... even with its amazing screen contrast. I'll get that with the DX!


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm still holding out and using my K2us and envying everyone who has the K3.  And feeling like a sap for paying $359 plus the price of all these books I keep buying!  But my K2 is working just fine and I have no good reason I can think of yet to justify the purchase.  I'm working on it though.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

I've had k1, 2, and 3. I like the K3 and do most of my reading on it, just because...to justify. But it turns out that I really bonded with my k2. Maybe it"s the skin, maybe it"s the way I can press more gently, on the inside of the page forward button. I like it's little 5-way button. On the k3, I can't hit the down part of the controller without hitting the back button. Just sayin. Oh, yeah. And I keep shutting it off because the way I hold it, with my thumb on the bottom. I hope Jeff Bezos will have mercy and not introduce k4 for a while.


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

I love my K2 that I have had since Feb. 2009.  I won't upgrade unless something happens to this kindle.  I am thinking of getting a kindle for my mother-in-law, she gave me the K2 for Christmas.


----------



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

Octochick said:


> I am not hurry to upgrade. I love my K2 and have invested in a cover and skin I really love. I also have the font hack and am happy with how my kindle reads right now. I have also read the K3 is not easy to use for people with arthritis and this is becoming an issue for me. So I would like to see one in person first...if I can.


I have not heard that about the arthritus, I have it and do not find the k3 hard to use. The page turning buttons on each side are pretty neat. I can see how the direction pad, or whatever you call it, might be hard to use if you have big fingers but apparently that's not much of an issue either.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I am very happy with my K2 (US) and do not want a K3 for myself, primarily for the reason that I make a lot of annotations and would miss the number keys. DH has a DX (first version) and does not want a K3. However I am considering getting a K3 for my Mom.


----------



## racheldeet (Jan 21, 2010)

I hadn't planned on upgrading, and I waited a while before I did...until I saw a K3 in person and fell in love with both the graphite color and the contrast. I'd been mildly annoyed with the contrast on the K2i since I got it, so it really was a game-changer for me.

Unless they invent one that washes my dishes for me, though, I won't be upgrading until my K3 dies.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

The contrast is a biggie for me, but I'm still holding out...barely.  My K2US works just fine, and I do so much of my reading on the iPad now because I hate book lights.

But I handled the K3 at Target last week, and it's been a daily act of will to keep from ordering one ever since.  I'm not sure how much longer I can resist that screen, though I wasn't overly fond of the new controls at all.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I upgraded to the K3 and gifted my K2i to my mother. I really miss the design of the 5-way controller on the K2.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> I am not hurry to upgrade. I love my K2 and have invested in a cover and skin I really love. I also have the font hack and am happy with how my kindle reads right now. I have also read the K3 is not easy to use for people with arthritis and this is becoming an issue for me. So I would like to see one in person first...if I can.





mcostas said:


> I have not heard that about the arthritus, I have it and do not find the k3 hard to use. The page turning buttons on each side are pretty neat. I can see how the direction pad, or whatever you call it, might be hard to use if you have big fingers but apparently that's not much of an issue either.


I do have arthritis in my hands, which is one of the reasons I first bought a K2. The K3 is even better for me, because of the smaller size and lighter weight. And the page-turn buttons are easier.

The 5-way controller isn't any easier. I don't really like either of them - not just because of the arthritis, but because they're so small it's hard to do what you want without also doing something you don't want.


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

I went from a K1 to a K3 about two or three months ago.  I still read on both daily. (My K1 goes with me to work and when out and about and my K3 stays home.)  No doubt the contrast on the K3 is much better but unless I'm holding them side by side it's not noticeable while reading and I have no problem going back and forth between them.  

I have arthritis, too, especially in my hands and I actually prefer the larger buttons on the K1 for page turning.  They are easier for me to use.  That said, if I could only have one, I'd choose my K3.


----------

